# Blackberry and Oak Anarchist Community



## nobrains (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey folks! I'm in Tulsa, Ok and we're building an intentional anarchist community in the boonies outside of town. We're gonna grow our own food permaculturally (food forest style), build non-ecologically destructive houses and get as close to completely self-sufficient as possible. We're gonna build a free university Ferrer/unschool style where anyone can come to teach or learn. Once we're established we plan to get into contact with other communes and radical groups around the country and organize a kind of alternate mutual aid gift economy/underground railroad, to reach out to the world at large and teach the whys/hows of social revolution, free living, and abandoning the capitalist/state hydra for something more workable/grassroots.

Here's our gofundme if ya wanna keep up with our news as it goes on:


----------



## sean p (Apr 25, 2015)

Tornadoes::wideeyed::


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 26, 2015)

nobrains said:


> Hey folks! I'm in Tulsa, Ok and we're building an intentional anarchist community in the boonies outside of town. We're gonna grow our own food permaculturally (food forest style), build non-ecologically destructive houses and get as close to completely self-sufficient as possible. We're gonna build a free university Ferrer/unschool style where anyone can come to teach or learn. Once we're established we plan to get into contact with other communes and radical groups around the country and organize a kind of alternate mutual aid gift economy/underground railroad, to reach out to the world at large and teach the whys/hows of social revolution, free living, and abandoning the capitalist/state hydra for something more workable/grassroots.
> 
> Here's our gofundme if ya wanna keep up with our news as it goes on:




cool man, i'm always stoked to hear about people starting up something cool like that, especially where there isn't a lot of that going around. good luck, i hope to visit you someday!


----------

